
Aviary releases Raven, The First Vector Graphics Editor For The Web - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/06/aviary-encroaches-on-adobe-illustrator-with-raven-the-first-vector-graphics-editor-for-the-web/
======
harper
Cumulate Labs (cumulatelabs.com) was probably the first vector graphics app.
It was purchased by autodesk and is now project draw
(<http://draw.labs.autodesk.com>).

------
unalone
Raven's been out for a while - this isn't a new release, it's just been in
limited beta. It's a neat tool, though.

